# How much honey do you go through personally?



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Depends on the number of biscuits or pans of cornbread I make


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

1.5-2 gallons per year and that does not
count the beer and mead.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Two of us eat maybe 20 to 30 pounds a year mostly on toast, and in oatmeal. Tea? Sometimes. Coffee? Sorry not me, the darker and stronger the better. Funny thing is, I usually end up using some old honey that has been sitting around for years that is until I mixed up an awesome batch of creamed clover honey this fall, everyone that tastes it wants all they can get.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

We don't go through much honey.
But an awful lot of it goes through us.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Beregondo said:


> We don't go through much honey.
> But an awful lot of it goes through us.


Pretty funny. I can recall many days when I looked like I had been swimming in it though. Anyone who has lived through more than one shift of big time extracting would agree that they have ended many a day pretty well marinated from head to toe. Thank God for hot water!!!!!!!!


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Blessed Christmas to all of you as well!
We are 5 of us and go through about 10 gallons a year. Love the m.esquite honey. Alfalfa is good too.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

We use a 5lb jar of honey in our green tea every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I keep a container of my favorite honey on the dining table, it calls my name and I look down, if I can see my belt buckle I eat some, if not I ignore it, needless to say I don't eat much honey.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

My best honey customer for years was a local lady who swore that honey and vinegar was the key to a long healthy life. I am sure she went through a hundred pounds a year, was sharper than me and lived to almost 100.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe we all should be going thru 100 lbs a year then. I just never counted the number of lbs we go thru. Mostly just used in my coffee, though excellent by the spoonful and lets not forget about on top of pancakes or icecream. Ok ok. We probably go thru 100 lbs a year. Give or take a few.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

BMAC said:


> Ok ok. We probably go thru 100 lbs a year. Give or take a few.


Oh the fringe benefit of being a beekeeper


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Around 60 lbs, homemade bread (ask Sheri) every 2 days, oatmeal every AM, and tea on occasion.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Lots... especially Mesquite! The Creosote and Saltbush gets sold though. The wife says it tastes like medicine.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I put aside 12 quarts of my favorites,gallberry and blackberry, and usually run out around the end of March.I use it on cereal,toast,biscuits etc.Never in coffee.When I run out I treat myself to a couple of jars of maple syrup.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I live by myself and probably go through about 30 pounds or so a year.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

If you count beer and mead, probably 5 gallons or so for the two of us. (More every year it seems). Homemade "Clif Bars" and Yogurt use up a lot. Toast, honey wheat bread... and on and on.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

2 to 3 gallons per year, business basic , use your own product!

And it's good , feed the kids a teaspoon before bed each night


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Usually I personally consume 1 gallon per year however I am looking at making some mead next year so the 1 gallon will at least double to 2 gallon or more. My daughter and grand kids have become quite taken with my honey so I suspect several gallons will go in their direction and my son likes it as well. To keep the whole family content we will no doubt consume 5 gallons or perhaps more.


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

3 to 4 gallons in my house but my mother who is 92 and climbing goes through2 lbs every two weeks, jim it may be the secret to longevity. dam gotta eat more myself.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

1-2 Kg per month in my coffee 2 times a day and on toasted homemade bagels @ breakfast once a week


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

6 plus gallon a year. 
David


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

For 3 of us, about 40-50 lbs. Oatmeal, yogurt, tea, and misc.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I use it in tea, not in my coffee (which would add another pint to my total), vanilla bean ice cream topping with cashews, corn bread, pancakes with a bit of real maple syrup, and I only eat unsweetened whole grain cereals and use generous amount of honey for that. I've not really kept track but I think about a quart a month. I recently started making my own kefir and honey to sweeten it.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I'd say between two and three gallons for my wife and I. I have a tablespoon in my oatmeal every morning. I prefer a stronger flavored honey to standup to the oatmeal. We got a good locust flow this year and my wife discovered she loves locust honey on toast. Unfortunately, I had the locust in a bucket with a honey gate and the bucket developed a crack. I found this out when I noticed the puddle on the floor! I was able to buttle up three quarts for her. I have one and 2/3rds quarts left. She will have to slum it with some sweet clover honey when she finishes the locust up.

Tom


----------

